# Firing huge projectiles? like 4 cm balls/bullets?



## Pedroito (Aug 22, 2021)

With a rock pouch, we can easily find huge ammos. They prob don't go very far/fast but they sure pack a punch.

I only tried once and then the band broke, i'm gonna replace it but meanwhile I'm wondering: are there steel/lead or whatever bullets above 2cm sold somewhere? like 3 or 4cm?

Have you ever tried this type of monsters? Why am I feeling like the only one to ever think about this? prob because i'm a beginner


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Look up stainless steel “Boding balls” on Amazon. The main issue with giant projectiles, if they’re steel at least, is the cost. That’s how I look at it anyway. I don’t want to be out there searching the countryside for the $10 ball I just lost somewhere 😂


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Jeorg Sprave of the Slingshot Channel seems to love big ammo. He also has to build pretty big setups to get them to go very far though. If you haven’t looked at his YouTube channel it’s worth checking out, he’s a funny guy. I’ll get you a link.

Here you go. It’s a fun channel to watch, he makes some crazy stuff! He’s also had a few accidents though, one of them pretty bad where he got a ricochet in the forehead. Fortunately for him, his wife is a doctor and was manning the camera that day.


https://youtube.com/c/Slingshotchannel


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Sandstorm said:


> He’s also had a few accidents though, one of them pretty bad where he got a ricochet in the forehead. Fortunately for him, his wife is a doctor and was manning the camera that day.
> 
> 
> https://youtube.com/c/Slingshotchannel


That forehead shot turned out to be staged and he was not hurt. It created quite a ****storm here on SSF.


----------



## Pedroito (Aug 22, 2021)

Sandstorm said:


> Look up stainless steel “Boding balls” on Amazon. The main issue with giant projectiles, if they’re steel at least, is the cost. That’s how I look at it anyway. I don’t want to be out there searching the countryside for the $10 ball I just lost somewhere 😂


ya i'm sure the cost is huge, but having 10-20 of them could be handy, damn they should make them a flashy color too. So you mean "baoding balls"? lol i want them raw without a case !! but ty for that useful suggestion, i might try one day !!

the ricochet accident was fake


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Henry the Hermit said:


> That forehead shot turned out to be staged and he was not hurt. It created quite a ****storm here on SSF.


Oh really?! … huh. Yeah I can see why it would have. I thought the guy was really hurt. It’s my new personal policy to stay away from ****storms as much as I’m able so @Pedroito, forget I mentioned that one. 
Thanks for heads up though GG. That’s a bit disappointing other than I’m happy he wasn’t actually injured.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Pedroito said:


> ya i'm sure the cost is huge, but having 10-20 of them could be handy, damn they should make them a flashy color too. So you mean "baoding balls"? lol i want them raw without a case !! but ty for that useful suggestion, i might try one day !!
> 
> the ricochet accident was fake


Lol yeah “baoding” balls. Stupid autocorrect grabbed that one. I had no idea that was fake. Not sure how I feel about that one. Meh, doesn’t concern me in any way I guess. Lol. There was a guy showing a shepherd’s sling a while back that held a load of about 5, 1” steelies and he was chucking them into a lake. A few of us were cringing over it. It was a cool sling though.


----------



## Pedroito (Aug 22, 2021)

Sandstorm said:


> Lol yeah “baoding” balls. Stupid autocorrect grabbed that one. I had no idea that was fake. Not sure how I feel about that one. Meh, doesn’t concern me in any way I guess. Lol. There was a guy showing a shepherd’s sling a while back that held a load of about 5, 1” steelies and he was chucking them into a lake. A few of us were cringing over it. It was a cool sling though.


cringing coz he was wasting the balls?? xD


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Have a look here: 



https://www.amazon.de/Stahlkugeln-Eisenkugeln-Metallkugeln-%C3%98-35mm/dp/B003S7TKJE/ref=pd_sim_2/259-7308216-9369906?pd_rd_w=iBV4P&pf_rd_p=12e6e08c-88cb-41dc-b1d7-feda3d699f32&pf_rd_r=GR16WFHYCVKYZRBK0RBT&pd_rd_r=95857400-e7a9-453b-a091-541fb84ea85c&pd_rd_wg=OAccu&pd_rd_i=B003S7TKJE&psc=1



5 Euros per unit...better not lose these suckers in the vegetation after shooting. The 40 mm ball bearing costs even more...hmm.


----------



## JimmyRustler2244 (Sep 20, 2021)

You could probably make some decent large ammo out of Delrin. It's cheaper than steel at least, and has a bit of heft to it.


----------



## Pedroito (Aug 22, 2021)

Pebble Shooter said:


> Have a look here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Out of order on amazon, but found them on their site Achat sur boutique en ligne de boules de précision à bas prix

ty!!!




JimmyRustler2244 said:


> You could probably make some decent large ammo out of Delrin. It's cheaper than steel at least, and has a bit of heft to it.


how do you "make" them??


----------



## JimmyRustler2244 (Sep 20, 2021)

Pedroito said:


> how do you "make" them??


If you buy Delrin bar stock in your chosen diameter, cut small pieces to length, and sand the blocks into spheres using a belt sander, or something similar. You can also do this with steel rebar.






Delrin's very solid stuff. It's also known as POM or Acetal. 









Off Cuts Black Acetal Rod. Various sizes | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Off Cuts Black Acetal Rod. Various sizes at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products.



www.ebay.co.uk






Hope this helps👍


----------



## Cvedrick (Oct 13, 2021)

Golf Balls, or get a muzzle loading "ball" mold and make them out of lead


----------

